# Vieux G3 à transformer



## whiplash (14 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Je ne sais pas si je post au bon endroit, mais j'ai trouvé un Power Mac G3 aux ordures cette semaine.  J'en ai eu mal au coeur et je l'ai donc amené à l'école au local de réparation.  Je me suis dit que si l'ordi était en ordre, je pourrais en faire un serveur à la maison.  Une fois l'ordinateur ouvert, tout y a été enlevé.  Il n'y a plus de ram, plus de DD et plus de lecteur CD.  Avec la difficulté que j'aurais à trouver les pièces et pour le peu que ça m'apporterait, j'aimerais mieux trouvé une nouvelle utilité à cette belle boîte.  Ça me donnerait un bel effet "geek" de passer du temps à modifier ma machine et lui donner une nouvelle fonction.

C'est pourquoi je post ici aujourd'hui pour avoir vos idées 

Voici la bête,







Allez ! place au brainstorm

À +


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Il a la taille pour un rouleau de pq de collectivité.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2009)

le web regorge d'idées
j'ai vu , il y a longtemps un gars qui en avait fait.... une lampe-applique murale
(ou 2 je sais plus)


----------



## whiplash (14 Septembre 2009)

loll j'imagine l'expression des gens quand il réaliseront que le gros ordinateur qui traîne au WC est en fait pour leur hygiène personnelle ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------

Salut Pascal,

Je sais bien que le web regorge d'idées, j'en vois souvent.  Mais là, pour une fois que j'en cherche, je ne trouve rien ^^ La plupart du temps, j'obtiens des modifications hardware de base ou des projets qui n'ont pas rapport avec ce que je cherche.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2009)

Mais oublie le web !

fais rouler ton imagination !
t'as rêvé d'etre creatif , laisse toi aller

-Utilise les trucs usuels ( associations d'idées jetées sur un papier , dessins divers , et toutes les dingueries possibles)
puis tu feras le tri

exemple 
je laisse aller mon esprit 

yoyo pour geant
coupes à fruits vide poche
support de pouf
range revues ( ou à parapluies)
sacoche à vélo
sac fashion DJ starwarien
etc etc


----------



## ntx (14 Septembre 2009)

whiplash a dit:


> Voici la bête


Ca ressemble plus à un G4 QS qu'à un G3 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Une fontaine à cidre, un aquarium, une cage à hamster, etc


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Septembre 2009)

J'aime l'idée de rouleau de papier toilette 

Mais ça pourrait servir de pot pour un.... pommier


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Septembre 2009)

Tu as l'air de travailler dans le son..... Un caisson de basses ?


----------



## whiplash (14 Septembre 2009)

Voilà tu as exactement compris ce que je voulais, j'ai déjà fait ma liste de brainstorm dans mon cours de réparation ce matin.  Je me suis cependant dit qu'il pourrait être intéressant d'avoir des idées de la communauté ... comme tu viens de le faire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------

+1 pour le caisson de basse.  C'est le premier sur ma liste.  Le problème, l'espace interne.  Bien que le projet soit possible, le caisson de grave doit être très bien fait pour avoir un bon son.

Le pot pour le pommier... bien pensé  j'aime

Pour le moment j'essaie de documenter un projet de lampe translucide avec des LEDs de différentes couleurs qui pourraient changer de couleur suivant un microprocesseur en lien avec mon réseau.  Du genre : Vert aucune activité, Rouge nouveau courriel etc etc...


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Septembre 2009)

Ravi de te proposer une solution élégante et simple.... Si tu as la place et que tu sais jardiner  (Moi pas  )


----------



## Blackmackina (5 Octobre 2009)

transforme le en PC http://www.slcentral.com/articles/01/8/g4pc/


----------



## KERRIA (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir

A part ces drôles colibets ( pardonnez SVP )....peut on avoir description plus précises de la bête" G4" pour moi ....

Amitiés à tous
UNVIEUDUMAC.....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------

Humm

Oui je sais....On écrit "QUOLIBET"......+S ....QUENYENAPLUSIEURS...


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Octobre 2009)

Et pourquoi ne pas le transformer en MacIntel ???? Quitte à relever un défi 

(étant donné que c'est un Mac ce n'est pas un Hackintosh, si?)


----------



## whiplash (16 Octobre 2009)

Bon je suis de retour avec un peu plus de précision.  C'est un Power Mac G4 2 X 1,47 GHz le modèle avec le FW 800 built in.  Il lui reste sa Radeon 9000 pro et c'est tou ^^.  jai lui ai donc mis un lecteur, et un petit 512 mo de ram avec un disque dur. ( le tout récupéré sur un autre G4 )  Tentative d'allumage : Nulle.  Une fois tout bien installé, le bouton n'active absolument rien.   jentends bien le PSU siller, mais il n'y a aucune activité.

C'est dommage ce genre de machine est encore très puissante aujourd'hui.  Avec 2 Go de ram, le bi-coeur et le FW 800 ( pas la mer à boire, mais c'est un avantage de plus pour brancher mes disques dur ^^ ) j'aurais pu en faire un beau serveur.

je cherche toujours le problème si vous avez des suggestions.

À plus,


----------

